# T model



## sbdtasos (Aug 18, 2016)

hello my friends
i have decided to start a model engine with one cylinder
i have used a 3-4 PT Thread-T Shaped Equal Connector for engine block
and then trying to fit on it the crank and cylinder.


----------



## vederstein (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm impressed with the finish on your bore.  Every time I try to use a boring bar in my mill, I get crap.

Any insights?

...Ved.


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 19, 2016)

This caught my eye...looking forward to seeing it through.


----------



## moerman (Aug 19, 2016)

Very nice! Why do you use 4 ball bearings?


----------



## GKNIPP (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful.  Is this engine being built from plans available by Dale Dietrich?  He designed and built one using the brass "T" fitting.


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 19, 2016)

GKNIPP said:


> Beautiful.  Is this engine being built from plans available by Dale Dietrich?  He designed and built one using the brass "T" fitting.



yes this engine is copy of Dale Dietrich engine
i saw his engine and it was like a dream
i dont have plans for this engine i make all the parts same scale as 3/4 brass engine block


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 19, 2016)

moerman said:


> Very nice! Why do you use 4 ball bearings?



because i was afraid for the crankshaft not to lose the balance
is better and more stable


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 23, 2016)

and now we have the cylinder with piston and rod


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 25, 2016)

This is very interesting. I will follow your build.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 26, 2016)

hello again..
here is my cylinder head with valves..


----------



## petertha (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm interested why the heat marks on the valve stems?


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 27, 2016)

petertha said:


> I'm interested why the heat marks on the valve stems?



the heat marks are because the valve is not from solid bar
is 2 separate parts that is weld with silver
i know that is not the best way but it works


----------



## Barnbikes (Aug 27, 2016)

Love your build. 

How do you attach the cylinder to the crankcase? I am guessing you need more then a press fitting.

Wonder if a boxer type engine could be built with one of these?


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 27, 2016)

Barnbikes said:


> Love your build.
> 
> How do you attach the cylinder to the crankcase? I am guessing you need more then a press fitting.
> 
> Wonder if a boxer type engine could be built with one of these?



with this cross gave me a very good idea..
as you can see in the first foto exist on the cylinder liner 3 holes M3 at 120 degree (you can see only the 1 in the picture)
when was installing the cylinder into the brass block i was lock them with this 3 bolts
but after a little use this was not so good idea
and change the way that locking the cylinder foto 2
is better and until now is in working condition


----------



## Barnbikes (Aug 28, 2016)

Saw a 4" cast iron cross fitting on the web today. Would make a pretty impressive sized twin cylinder engine.


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 29, 2016)

here is some photo from finished and ready to run engine


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome engine! I like the little water tank (or fuel)...very cool.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2016)

How do you get oil to the connecting rod at both ends?


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 30, 2016)

vascon2196 said:


> Awesome engine! I like the little water tank (or fuel)...very cool.


hello Chris
is fuel tank 
engine is air cooled


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 30, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> How do you get oil to the connecting rod at both ends?


hello Brian
i mix oil with petrol and auto oiling it self


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2016)

Petrol with oil never gets to the crankcase. It goes into cylinder, gets burned, exits thru exhaust pipe. Are you depending on oil getting past piston ring to oil the connecting rod?


----------



## Barnbikes (Aug 30, 2016)

do you have a video?


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 31, 2016)

Barnbikes said:


> do you have a video?



here it is
i am very happy first start and work good
my carb need setting but all good

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Paw6qyuvz4g[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 31, 2016)

Bravo!! Magnifico!!! Great engine---Brian


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great job! It came out awesome!


----------

